# Heat Press Vinyl Production and Costing Tutorial



## JoshEllsworth

This video walks you through the process of using heat press vinyl and features an example of how to calculate cost for a job, while comparing to screen printing. The garment decorated in this video is 100% polyester performance apparel. Please post any questions at all.

Part 1 of 2
[media]
[/media][media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIBXx6k_b5c[/media]


Part 2 of 2
[media]
[/media][media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUBDdUJFnak[/media]


----------



## Rodney

Nice videos, Josh! Thanks for sharing them here. I liked the "remix" in the first video


----------



## gmille39

Darn. My company has blocked all video's while on the network. I guess I'll have to view them tonight while I'm on my time, not their time.


----------



## Tijeras

Thanks Josh


----------



## shirtthing

Josh, I was wanting to look at your video,*Heat Press Vinyl Production and Costing Tutorial*

however I am unable to pull it up.? Any suggestions. 
Thanks
Dean


----------



## JoshEllsworth

shirtthing said:


> Josh, I was wanting to look at your video,*Heat Press Vinyl Production and Costing Tutorial*
> 
> however I am unable to pull it up.? Any suggestions.
> Thanks
> Dean


If you can't play it in the player on the forums - go direct to my youtube page YouTube - JoshEllsworth's Channel


----------



## blauthsp

Josh.... your site is Awesome!


----------



## cmac34

Very informative, thanks.


----------



## Fbomb

I'm just getting into the heat pressing designs aspect of decoration. This really helps me with pricing! I was breaking it down to sq. in. cost to figure pricing...But this makes more sense! Thanks for taking the time to spell it all out for us!!! It is appreciated.

PS~I got the Eco Film and sample pack from you today and can't wait to get started! Your outside the box applications already gave me a cool idea for a design using materials from the sample pack!


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Thanks for the feedback. 

If anything price off on linear inch instead of square inch. Square inch pricing just doesn't account for waste and assumes a scenario where all material is utilized and this isn't the case a lot of times.

Good luck with your new venture!


----------



## urbanlinez

looks interesting. I cant wait to try this


----------

